# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Main coon 9 ans cherche FA

## Jdelph

Bonjour
Suite au placement de sa maîtresse en maison de retraite et à l'incapacité de mon papa (cécité) de s'occuper de lui, chaussette, main coon male castré de 9 ans cherche famille d'accueil. 
Il est très gentil et super câlin.
Il a besoin de la compagnie humaine et idéalement de pouvoir sortir.

Contactez moi par mail pour plus d'info et des photos 
Jiolatdelphine@gmail.com 

Merci

----------


## domyri

Plus de précisions sur ses ententes chats-chiens, ses habitudes, sa santé !

----------


## Jdelph

Bonjour
Il a vécu avec un autre chat auparavant, mais jamais avec des chiens. 
Je pense qu'il serait préférable qu'il soit seul sans autres animaux 
C'est un chat avec les soucis de son age. 
 Il a récemment eu une cystite qui est traitée et termine un sachet de croquettes spécialisées pour les Voies urinaires.

----------


## Daysie433

*vous cherchez une fa dans quelle région ?

cela fait 1 an que j'ai un maine coon de 15 ans en garde, ce sont des chats super câlins et adorables*

----------


## domyri

Allez sur seconde chance et vous aurez toutes les assos dans votre région. 
Je sais qu'il y en a une qui prend en charge les chats de race ?
Avez-vous une date butoir ou pouvez-vous le garder avec vous le temps de lui trouver une bonne famille ?

----------


## capucine7

Bonjour
Dommage j'ai des animaux, mais viens de perdre ma Nounouche minette adorée,😭il va trouver j'espère

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Suis en RP,,

----------

